# Today's House Demolition Find.



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2017)

Since my new Job is in Detroit & I get a hour lunch break, I like to drive around & look for old late 1800's houses that are being torn down. Detroit has been tearing down thousands of old dilapitated houses past few years. Which means no shortage of bottles to be found. SO, Today I stumble across this spot. I get out & look around. I look down into big basement hole & see bottles coming out of dirt wall stacked like cord wood or stacks of firewood. Excited I go to my car & grab my Camera, Bottle box, hand rake & Gloves. Ready for action. Not the best neighborhood to be alone in with homeless bums everywhere, in the bushes & sleeping on the sidewalk so I gotta get in & out fast. I park the car on the block behind the Demo'd house & quickly work my way threw the abandoned back yards to my destination with tunnel vision & blinders on. I quickly dive into the 10 foot hole before anybody see's me. Once in I'm kinda hidden from view. Here's what it looks like from the street. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2017)

Found some broken blobs & shards in back yard, a good sign. Then I find a old Lea Perrin Worchestershire sauce bottle just laying there on top of dirt. Then see the bottles piled up in wall & that's when I ran for the car to grab the goods. Upon my arrival in the 10 foot deep basement hole I snapped a shot of the bottles. LEON.View attachment 179137 View attachment 179138


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2017)

These bottles were near the top of the wall but there was many broken bottles at different heights in the wall. some broken bottles in bottom of basement floor. Lots of times the dirt from the dug out basements are sitting nearby & you can usually find some bottles in these dirt piles. BUT, Unfortunately this particular spot was null & void of any dirt piles. Sometimes the dirt gets hauled away real quick, like that day or the next but many times the dirt piles can sit there for weeks. I'm sure these dirt piles would of been full of bottles & bummer they are gone.This bottles was encased in Cement & no way it was coming lose. LEON.View attachment 179139


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2017)

Not to complain but most of the bottles I found were common crown tops Beers from early 1900's. Most were Aqua but then the last bottle was a dark Amber so I was hoping it was something better then the previous common crown tops I just found. This Amber bottle was real stubborn, would not come out until I had 90% dug out while most of the others just fell out of the loose dirt. Was trying to move quick but took what seemed like almost 5 minutes to dig this dang thing out. Was worth the wait as a nice Blob top popped out. A Eckhardt & Becker Brewing co Blob from Detroit. Pics below. LEON.View attachment 179140View attachment 179141View attachment 179142


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2017)

Are the Pics showing up?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2017)

These pics only work half the time?


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Aug 1, 2017)

Wow, that is cool !


----------



## CurbdiggerCarl (Aug 1, 2017)

That seam got me salivating!
Keep at it, and show us more!


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 1, 2017)

Great stuff Leon. I was just down in 'Indian Village' last wk for a job but didn't find anything like that. cool!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 1, 2017)

I drive through Indian Village about once a week, always driving around that area. LEON.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 1, 2017)

Man, that sounds like a heck of a time.  I am so jealous!  This is the kind of stuff some people dream about.  I can relate to bottle hunting in the hood.  I only go early Sunday mornings here in New Orleans.  Thanks for sharing!  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice finds. You have great territory and your pics are showing up fine.


----------



## RelicRaker (Aug 1, 2017)

Love those cellar holes. I get most of my stuff that way, but never a haul like this! Congrats!


----------



## GEEMAN (Aug 3, 2017)

Good stuff Leon.


----------



## Tony AZ (Aug 3, 2017)

Always enjoy your posts-never found any really old bottles yet in my area--maybe someday !! Tony AZ..


----------



## sandchip (Aug 5, 2017)

That insitu pic is killer!


----------

